# Serbian AF MiG-29 Crashed, Two Dead



## imalko (Jul 7, 2009)

Pilot Lt.Col. Rade Ranđelović (47) and soldier Milan Ulemek (24) were killed today morning when Serbian Air Force MiG-29 crashed at Batajnica Air Base. Reportedly pilot Ranđelović was rehearsing air maneuvers for upcoming Air Show which was supposed to be held next Saturday in Belgrade when his MiG-29 crashed for unknown reasons. 
For now here is the link for short report from one of Serbian TV Networks and I will post more details as they became available.

http://www.b92.net/eng/news/society-article.php?yyyy=2009&mm=07&dd=07&nav_id=60323


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn it really is a shame when something like this happens. Sorry to hear about this.


----------



## timshatz (Jul 7, 2009)

Tough break. RIP


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2009)

Sad news Igor. My thoughts go to the families of the two men lost.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 7, 2009)

Always a shame to hear things like this


----------



## imalko (Jul 7, 2009)

Here are more details about this tragedy...

Pilot Lt.Col. Rade Ranđelović was born in 1962 in Bajina Bašta. In 1985 he graduated at Air Force Academy and at time of his death he served as chief of staff of 204th Air Force Base.
On Tuesday morning at Batajnica Air Base, pilot Ranđelović was conducting training flight in preparation for upcoming Air Show. According to unofficional information during low level maneuver his MiG-29 crashed after hitting the ground with one wing. Pilot ejected on extremely low altitude only to later succumb to severe injuries he suffered on impact.
Lt.Col. Ranđelović was considered as one of Serbian most experienced MiG-29 pilots and for some time was commanding officer of Fighter squadron "Knights" (Vitezovi). He was a member of Serbian Army delegation on first official visit to the USA in 2006.
He was father of three sons.

Second casualty of this tragedy was soldier Milan Ulemek (24). He was performing his regular duties at technical park when MiG-29 crashed in his vicinity. Ulemek was from my town Stara Pazova (which is located some 10km off Batajnica Air Base). While I hadn't known this young man personally I heard of his family and I deeply sympathize with their grief. Sad day for them and, indeed, for whole Stara Pazova.

Condolences to both families. May their loved ones rest in peace.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 7, 2009)

It's a damn shame when something like this happens. Our sympathies go out to the families...

Charles


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 7, 2009)

That just really stinks. I'm truly sorry to hear this.


----------



## imalko (Jul 8, 2009)

Plane that crashed with Lt.Col. Ranđelović at the controls was MiG-29 Log Number 18105, one of five MiG-29s in current Serbian Air Force inventory.

Army officials released few information on this particular plane: "18105" was manufactured in 1987 in former USSR. General overhaul was completed on 25 May 2008. One month later plane was handed over to operational unit. It completed total of 550 flight hours. Since the beginning of this year "18105" had 75 flight hours and 150 operational flights.

Former Yugoslavia purchased 16 MiG-29s in 1987 (14 one-seaters and two two-seaters). After NATO intervention against Serbia in 1999 only five MiG-29 remained (4 one-seaters and one two-seater). These were at the end of their flight resources and remained grounded until general overhaul of engines and airframes was conducted in 2007 and 2008. After that, Serbian MiG-29s received flight certificate from the manufacturer for another 700 flight hours or 10 years of service. This planes are on strength of 101st Fighter Aviation Squadron, part of newly formed 204th Air Base at Batajnica Military Airport.

Until the conclusion of official investigation regarding this incident remaining four MiG-29s will remain grounded. Army officials announced that Flight Data Recorder has been recovered and that there are many eye witness testimonies to the crash. It was said that Russian experts will participate in the investigation.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, crap. My prayers for the two families involved.


----------

